# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Scott Klein's Death Confirmed

## GreatGuns

Scott Klein's death has been confirmed. He died on Friday. His web site, www.bigscottklein.com has funeral info. 

Scott Klein
BATAVIA  Scott A. Klein, 30, of Batavia died at 5:30 a.m. Thursday (May 22, 2003) in Batavia.
Funeral services will be at 2 p.m. Sunday at Hamilton-Orr Funeral Home, 427 E. Main St., Hoopeston. The Rev. Neil O. Larimore will officiate. Burial will be in Rankin Union Cemetery, Rankin.
Visitation will be from 4 to 8 p.m. Saturday at the funeral home.

Let's remember Scott's life by continuing to be very careful. Enough said.

----------


## Pete235

Who was Scott Klein?

----------


## palme

A heavyweight bodubuilder. http://www.muscleweb.com/scott/

----------


## djwalt49

What was the cause of death??/

----------


## BIG R

GreatGuns,

I know that you are trying to be descrete about COD. I am interested to know what happened. Please send me a PM on the matter.

Peace 
R

----------


## sd11

Not saying either are true but I've heard kidney failure and also suicide.

----------


## silverfox

You don't come home one night and die of kidney failure, you get sick for long time, then die. Must have been something else.

----------


## sd11

Well Benaziza and Munzer both dropped dead so it's not impossible. Although I do agree, thats just what was first posted (like I said not confirmed) on Chads board, but something else seems more likely and suicide has been thrown around. Truth is probably not many people really know right now, so it's a lot of speculation. Only fact I've heard is he was found by his mom early in the morning. No matter what the cause I hope he has found his peace and his family and friends can find theirs.

----------


## GreatGuns

I don't want to spread rumors. There are plenty enough going around. Nothing's been confirmed yet.

----------


## ripsid

The rumors of him using other "stuff" is kind of distrubing. Dude was huge! and now look...only hope the best for his family.

----------

